# Programm für Diagramme ... !



## The_real_Guru (23. Juni 2002)

Ich suche für unsere Hardware-Seite ( http://www.gamers-hardware.net ) noch ein einigermaßen gutes Programm, welches aus Daten ein Diagramm erstellt und dieses dann am Besten als jpg/gif abspeichert ... wo finde ich ein solches Programm ? Welches könnt ihr empfehlen ?

Danke

Guru


----------



## The_real_Guru (24. Juni 2002)

kennt denn keiner ein solches Programm ... und bitte nicht Excel 

Guru


----------



## Zorck (24. Juni 2002)

Bei irgendeiner CorelVersion war das mal mit dabei.
CorelChart oder so. Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, wie es heißt.
Aber auf jeden Fall gibt es dieses!


----------



## The_real_Guru (25. Juni 2002)

danke erstmal für den Tipp ... habe dieses Proggi leider nicht finden können ...

hat jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag ?

Guru


----------



## Fey (26. Juni 2002)

Hi zusammen,

mit Freehand kannst Du auch Diagramme erstellen per Eingabe. 

Gruß,
Fey


----------



## The_real_Guru (26. Juni 2002)

da ich noch nie mit FreeHand gearbeitet habe, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir ganz grob beschreiben könntest, wie ich ein Diagramm erstelle ...

Guru


----------



## freekazoid (26. Juni 2002)

kannst auch diagramme mitm illu erstellen.


----------



## The_real_Guru (26. Juni 2002)

thx für die info, doch auch hier wäre eine kurze erläuterung gut, wie ich das anstellen 

Guru


----------



## Fey (26. Juni 2002)

Hi,

also in Freehand gibt es unter Windows/Toolbars/Xtra-Tools ein Tool, mit dem man Charts erstellen kann. Ist die zweite Option von Rechts. Sieht auch aus wie eine Balkengrafik. Dann musst Du nur mit dem Tool ein Viereck aufziehen, danach kommt ein (meiner Meinung nach) selbsterklärendes Fenster wo Du Deine Angaben machen kannst und die Art einstellen kannst. Nur einfärben muss man es hinterher per Hand. 

Liebe Grüße,
Fey

P.S.: Ich habe Freehand hier leider nur auf Englisch, ich hoffe, Du findest es trotzdem.


----------



## The_real_Guru (26. Juni 2002)

danke ... habe alles gefunden ...

wie kann ich denn die Balken horizontal ausrichten (so, dass diese nach rechts "wachsen") ?

@freekazoid bitte schreib mal, wie das mit illu geht ...

@all freue mich aber weiterhin über weitere Vorschläge, wie man solche Diagramme realisieren kann ...

Guru


----------



## freekazoid (26. Juni 2002)

hab hier @work kein illustrator, aber mal gucken. vielleicht komm ich ja aheute abend dazu, dir zu erkäutern wie das geht


----------



## The_real_Guru (26. Juni 2002)

ich habe das erstellen von diagrammen mit dem illustrator hinbekommen, doch ich habe da das gleiche problem wie bei FreeHand10 ... ich kann die Balken nicht horizontal (nach rechts) wachsen lassen ... nur nach oben ? Warum ???

Guru


----------



## Fey (27. Juni 2002)

Öhem...*schulterzuck* Warum die das nicht eingebaut haben, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Da bleibt einem eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit, das Chart hinterher per Hand zu drehen.

Gruß,
Fey


----------



## The_real_Guru (27. Juni 2002)

per Hand drehen ist auch mist, weil dann ja die Zahlen etc. auch gedreht werden.

Wenn man das Diagramm erstellt, gibt es links unten den Punkt "X/Y vertauschen" ... dieser ist bei mir aber deaktiviert ... warum ?

Guru


----------



## The_real_Guru (28. Juni 2002)

weiß denn hier wirklich keiner, wie ich des mit Freehand richtig hinbekomme ???

Guru


----------

